
Bash aliases for Django - stocarul
https://github.com/algotech/dotaliases/blob/master/doc/bash/django_aliases.md
======
thraxil
If that's your thing, I just wrote a long blog post on using Make with Django:
[https://thraxil.org/users/anders/posts/2016/03/03/Using-
Make...](https://thraxil.org/users/anders/posts/2016/03/03/Using-Make-with-
Django/)

